
Ask HN: OpenCV or OpenGL - cppqt_pingpong
Hi, I am a software developer based in Europe with significant experience in C&#x2F;C++, Python, CMake, etc. I am currently working munich for a luxury automative brand.<p>I want to change my field to OpenGL or OpenCV. I have very basic knowledge about classical machine learning. I have worked in industry quality Qt application.<p>I am planning to dedicate 30 hours a week outside my work, should I choose OpenCV or OpenGL.
======
laveur
For machine learning neither OpenGL and OpenCV will help you very much. OpenGL
is a 3D graphics library, OpenCV is a Computer Vision Library. OpenCV handles
things like detecting faces or objects in an image or video feed. Machine
learning is the process of teaching a computer to detect specific types of
objects in graphics, or to understand say how a tv or movie script is written.
The goal of machine learning is to teach a machine to do something like write
a movie script based on hundred of other movie scripts. If your end goal is to
learn about Machine Learning then I would suggest you look at something like
Google's Tesnsor Flow instead. OpenGL and OpenCV wont help you at all really.
However they may be required to feed data into your Machine Learning system.

~~~
cppqt_pingpong
I am not really interested in machine learning.

I am more into industrial application in C++, not ECU programmers. I just want
to do something interesting.

------
arosier
Any chance you could lend me a hand with some C++ code? If so, shoot me a
message: ar@pm.me. Thanks!

------
billconan
you should learn vulkan/cuda or deep learning at this point, in my opinion.

~~~
cppqt_pingpong
CUDA is HPC, I have worked in this, in Germany they don't care if you don't
have a PhD.

------
otp124
What are your goals?

~~~
cppqt_pingpong
I work for a contractor, my work is mostly use ECU services to build GUI
application for cars. Work is interesting, but I have lost interest due to
working for a very long time.

I just want to come out of this and work in something which is more visible
and pay is decent.

* Qt is too boring, there are too many old programmers and legacy apps. * C++17, TDD, CMake in job description, but work is in C++14 and BDD, with plenty of legacy code. I don't want to work. * I heard future belong to autonomous driving. So , I though I will go for OpenCV or OpenGL

